# N Scale PFE Reefer Guide



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a link to Enzo Fortuna’s website and his illustrated guide to N scale PFE reefers:

http://enzofortuna.altervista.org/SP_Freigth-7_Nscale.htm

The page is nicely done and covers many classes of PFE reefers. Much of the information is applicable to all scales.
+++
Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Citrus Industry Modeling Group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/citrusmodeling/


----------



## joebarnin (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the link!


----------

